# huron river fishing info needed



## OhioTackle (Apr 8, 2007)

has anything been going on in the river besides shad?


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

I saw a guy take a 7LB Salmon out of Flatrock today and a salmon came up right by where we were fishing. We only say his tail but he was a biggie.


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm heading down this afternoon, and will post here afterwards.
Plan on swinging flies through the holes for salmon/steelhead...


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

Just got back from Huroc park.
I spent a few hours swinging big streamers and ESLs from the end of the concrete revetment down to Telegraph bridge. No steelhead or salmon, fouled a few shad and had two smallies hit the bigger flies.
Talked to a few of the old-timers, a salmon or two has been taken over the last week. I may get out tomorrow, and will report back directly.


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

Ya we caught some monster shad down there and a few bass. Man I hate shads they stink.


----------



## HURONFLY (Aug 12, 2007)

A few fish were caught on the lower part of the river today. Majority on floats with waxworms or spawn. Heard of one on a spinner. With rain predicted three out of the next four days, might have a good weekend.


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

I spent an hour or two fishing streamers last night.
I hooked two steelhead and landed zero. Both jumped a few times, weren't huge (25"+), but very silver and aggressive. Saw one go over at the footdam. May head back tonight for an hour or two...

Tight lines!


----------

